# Cologne Christmas market camping



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I assume this has been covered several times before, but can someone advise me on the best site to stay when visiting Cologne Chrismas markets.

We would like to arrive, park up and rely on walking or public transport to get into the city. I'm assuming that it will be busy so would like to be able to book a pitch rather than turn up on spec.

regards

Jerry


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

hi when we went last year we stayed here http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...gne+camping&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLL_en-GBGB321GB321

from there you catch a bus 134 (i think) then get on the tube, it takes around 15mins in total to get to the main market the dom,


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This one looks convenient - and cheap:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=633


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

gaspode said:


> This one looks convenient - and cheap:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=633


We stayed on this one last year, I believe you can book a spot, take a long lead maybe 2 if you want EHU as some are a good distance, also Euro adapter on some of the boxes, 150 mtrs to the local tram straight into the Dom 10 mins or you can stroll along the Rhine 30mins, or cycle 15min
You have 6 markets in Koln all differently themed

It is not obvious as the stellplatz is down a small driveway behind the coach/ car park with the hotel on your left as you go down about 50mtrs, some stayed overnight on there and moved on in morning, water and dump as you enter driveway

Chris


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

tommytli said:


> hi when we went last year we stayed here http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...gne+camping&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLL_en-GBGB321GB321
> 
> from there you catch a bus 134 (i think) then get on the tube, it takes around 15mins in total to get to the main market the dom,


i have just phoned this site and they said they do not take bookings
just turn up and it will be ok.
did you book tommytli?
going 29 dec-jan 2 do you think this will be ok?

thanks 
Neil


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

neilbes said:


> tommytli said:
> 
> 
> > hi when we went last year we stayed here http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...gne+camping&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLL_en-GBGB321GB321
> ...


hi neil just replied to your msg, we just turned up and there was plenty of space there, i think the site told us the same, that they didnt take bookings.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

ICDSUN said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > This one looks convenient - and cheap:
> ...


How long did you stay at Rheil ? In July and again August they had a 48hour maximum stay. Is this relaxed any at Xmas ?

We are going there on the 23rd November, we reserved a pitch for two days via the on-line form, and received a confirmation email.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Off to Cologne at beginning of December to visit the Christmas Markets (and maybe some business with my German Customer in Duisburg, if Mrs D let's me :wink: ).

Thanks greatly to ICDSUN's help in this move as we were originally thinking of Brugge, but had a change of mind. :lol: 

Anyone else going to be their over the first December weekend?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you have the time and you fancy the walk, be sure to check out the market in Rudolph Platz. It's one of the smaller ones but has great atmosphere.

Also if you have a spare day, the tram ride into Bonn is quite pleasant and Bonn itself has an interesting market.


----------

